# New project 14ft Meyers V Hull



## perchjerker (Feb 28, 2016)

Hey gang. I have had this boat for 3 years and its time to give it a face lift and make it more comfortable for me to use.

I do have a basic game plan which I will outline for you, but I have a few questions first.

They are about the outside of the hull. Its of course dull ugly and faded.

I would like to paint it, after fixing some cosmetic issues which I am going to post some pics of

the hull is very sound and does not leak a drop.

the first pic is an overall shot






the next pic is what I am wanting to fix if possible, There are some what I call creases, I dont know if they can be fixed without a lot of extensive work or not. I have a gut feeling I will just be living with it

What are my options with this? Just live with it? If thats the case I am ok with it but I figure if I am going to try to fix this up I would like to address it if its not too much




I dont want to make a career out of refinishing the hull but I would like it to look a bit nicer, maybe clean up the bottom and paint above the waterline? Or should I paint the entire hull?

What are your thoughts?

thanks!!!!


----------



## perchjerker (Mar 1, 2016)

I was hoping to get a little input on this

I think what I have decided to do is just to paint it above the rub rail to dress it up a bit and just leave the bottom as is


----------



## Johnny (Mar 1, 2016)

Perch said: *I don't want to make a career out of refinishing the hull - but -*

LOL yeah, "but" if you start addressing structural issues, it will be like Whack a Mole.
something else will pop up. and you will spend more time doing cosmetic work than
having fun on the water.
and yes, those wrinkles "can" be smoothed out to where they are not quite as noticeable.
A bare shiny hull will show up imperfections far more than a painted surface. Plus, you
can use body fillers such as Bondo under the paint for a very slick and smooth surface.
Paint provides some form of protection from the corrosion factors - but - can also trap
corrosion in the seams, rivets, and such. So it is a judgement call within your skillset
as to what you will be using the boat for - - - fishing, hunting or family fun ?
Pros and Cons on each end.

your boat - your call.

This is my 1959 Crestliner. It has been very well taken care of in its lifetime.
but, there are many holes, dings and divots that have been fixed with body
fillers, epoxy, etc. and covered with paint. Using the "500-30" rule, it looks awesome!!


what is the 500-30 rule you ask ??? LOL at 500 feet away and 30mph, it looks great !!





.


----------



## perchjerker (Mar 1, 2016)

thanks

that's why I decided to just leave the bottom as is and just paint it above the rub rail. that's where most of the ugly stains are anyway from old oar lock hardware, and other things the original owner screwed into the hull

that looks like a crack above that 2nd screw for the oar lock but its just a scratch


----------



## perchjerker (Mar 2, 2016)

I made some progress in the planning. 

I am going to cut the middle out of the center bench. In its place I am going to make a frame resembling a ladder with uprights on each end. These will attach to the sections of the center bench remaining on the boat.

I have this for framing material. Its Bosch Rexroth structural aluminum. I work in a test lab and we use this material to build test benches. When the benches are scrapped, the stuff is usually just sent to recycler, so I grabbed a bunch years ago and its been sitting in my garage ever since




This stuff is very strong and will work great to replace the support that the center bench provided.




And since I have a lot of this, and also the fasteners used to connect it at right angles, I may end up just framing the floor with it.

Here is a sketch of my plan. The gray bars represent this framing. I may end up placing pieces running down the center as well.

I will replace the floatation by putting it in the side compartments. Not sure on the seating yet, but it will be typical placements. 

Green areas would be decking/storage areas




any thoughts on my ideas so far?

thanks


----------



## Johnny (Mar 2, 2016)

wow, you are so lucky to have the 40mm framing metal !!
you can have double the strength of the angle twice that size.

good layout so far - keep up the good work.
have you decided on a motor yet ? Tiller or Remote steer ?


----------



## Ictalurus (Mar 2, 2016)

Perch,

check out the lowe link in my sig. i took the middle seat of a v-hull as well, works great.


----------



## perchjerker (Mar 2, 2016)

thanks guys!!

Johnny I have this 9.9 tiller) it runs like a sewing machine. It came with the boat. I have had it for about 3 years now




Ictalurus yours look great! Gives me some good ideas. There are so many builds here its hard to sort through them all!!

One thing I need to figure out how the best way to attach the framing to the boat is. It does not have a lot of ribs. I will attach it as good as I can to the ribs I do have. 

I plan on starting on it this weekend, it has been in my pole barn at my cabin. I towed it home this past weekend. Now its full off snow lol. But that wont last

thanks


----------



## Texas Prowler (Mar 2, 2016)

Really nice layout man. If you have any left over send it my way[WHITE SMILING FACE]

Sent from the dust in front of you!


----------



## perchjerker (Mar 3, 2016)

Texas Prowler said:


> Really nice layout man. If you have any left over send it my way[WHITE SMILING FACE]
> 
> Sent from the dust in front of you!



thanks Tex!

I am borrowing a Dewalt chop saw from work to cut the supports, this stuff is pretty tough and the chop saw makes it real easy to do.

I am going to start on it Saturday, its still full of snow but I will get it thawed out and in the garage!


----------



## Texas Prowler (Mar 3, 2016)

Sounds like a plan. I'm limited to my garage due to the driveway being sloped. 

Sent from the dust in front of you!


----------



## perchjerker (Mar 3, 2016)

I decided to flip the layout of the side compartments. Reason being I will have more legroom running the tiller from the right side.I have been getting expert tips from Lyle (Schukster) as I am using his build as model for mine. He pointed this out to me and I am glad he did!

He did such a nice job on his build!!! https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?t=39912

For fun I just took a pic of it as it sits in my driveway now. You can see some of the alum strut material as I was sizing it up 

Come Sat it will be defrosted and in the garage! Then the work shall commence!!!


----------



## Fishfreek (Mar 3, 2016)

What's all that white fungus stuff all over everything? Looks like a good platform to start with.


----------



## perchjerker (Mar 4, 2016)

ha

just got back from the car wash, all the fungus is gone!

While I was backing it in the driveway, a guy drives by and sees me backing in, slows down and gives me the big 2 thumbs up!

thought that was cool....


----------



## perchjerker (Mar 5, 2016)

I made some progress this morning. I am working on the floor framing, nothing is secure yet, just laying it out.

I do have an issue, that carpet is glued to the floor. I hope I can get it out with a heat gun but mine must be at my cabin in my pole barn, so I am going to borrow one from my work on Monday and give that a try


----------



## schukster (Mar 5, 2016)

Looking good. 

Sent from my LGL22C using Tapatalk


----------



## perchjerker (Mar 6, 2016)

More work today. Ground off some old rusted bolts that held hooks for minnow buckets, etc and through the years have left ugly stains on the outside of the hull that I will remove and paint over

Also completed the frame. Its just laying in there now. I have some industrial rubber feet that will be placed where the frame contacts the boat to prevent it rubbing.

Here are a few pics.






I still have to get that old carpet out. Hopefully tomorrow


----------



## perchjerker (Mar 8, 2016)

working on getting the carpet out

the heat gun doesn't work, there is no real backing to this carpet, and all the heat gun is doing is melting the carpet.

I tried scraping the heated glue and carpet up, works somewhat but its real slow going. Real slow.

So I tried my disc grinder with a flap disc on it. It works but man what a mess.

So I just started pulling on it and working it off with a razor knife, kind of like skinning a deer.

This is working the best, still leaving the the glue there but at least the carpet is coming off. As long as I can get that off I am not going to worry about the leftover glue, its going to be covered up anyway

just doing the best I can...


----------



## perchjerker (Mar 9, 2016)

well the carpet is out! Just some minor cleanup to do.

I ended up using my trusty sawsall to finish it off. Laid the blade hard on its side and just started digging into it

Of course I had to watch out for rivets but I knew right away when I hit one and backed off


----------



## perchjerker (Mar 12, 2016)

More progress. The floor has been cut and laid in place. I also put a 7" steel tube seat mount I had that came with the boat (but I never used it, it was too tall without the floor, my feet would not lay flat on the floor) but now it will work fine with the new floor in place. The mount and seat are not bolted down, just sitting in place to see how they would work

I also have the Nautolex flooring.

So we are getting there!!


----------



## perchjerker (Mar 13, 2016)

today's progress if anyone is following

I got these panels cut and laying in place. I had to re do the rear deck as I did not like how it came out the first time.

That piece is big enough to use for the very front deck so I decided just to cut a new piece for the rear deck since it would bug me that I did not like how it came out

Im still thinking about putting the side compartment on the other side due to legroom at the rear seat, I can still change it easily at this point. I have to figure out what makes sense

also waterproofed the floor, I am using Thompson's. I know some people here dont like it but I never had any issues with it and this boat will never see outside storage or much rain at all for that matter so I am sure it will be fine

Still a bit concerned with all the weight I am adding, but from what I see on other builds I really have nothing to worry about

but I still worry


----------



## Slough Runner (Mar 16, 2016)

I like the build so far. The frame work is definitely made from some neat pieces. You mentioned weight concerns...have you looked into doing an aluminum floor vs plywood? You'll never have to worry about it wearing out. Take a look at my build. I used aluminum for all my decking. Either way would work though. I wonder about weight all the time with my build but then I remember going down the river with four buddies piled in my boat adding any additional 700 pounds and I never had a problem!


----------



## perchjerker (Mar 17, 2016)

thanks for the comments!! Much appreciated.

I never really considered alu for the floor, for 2 reasons. 

First, I would have had to add more bracing to keep the floor from oil canning or worse, unless I used some thick material.

Second was the cost. For the difference I could put that money into a used electric trolling motor :mrgreen: 

I think the floor will last a long time. The boat will be kept in my pole barn and only used in decent conditions.

I am using it to explore the small lakes around my cabin. It will be typically just my wife and myself chasing panfish. 

I have a 24 ft Grady White for the great Lakes and the poor conditions!!


----------



## perchjerker (Mar 17, 2016)

Was able to make some progress last few days. Worked on framing in the rear deck area. 

But big news here is I changed the design a little. I decided to raise the front deck to the gunnels. 

2 reasons. Gives me the option of installing a bow mount trolling motor 

But the biggest reason is now I am going to extend the side storage compartment and make it a rod locker. 

I mocked it up in this pic so you can get an idea of what I am talking about. I am going to get a new piece of plywood and extend the compartment all the way to the bow, it will be over 6 ft

It will also give me more storage room in the bow since the whole thing will be elevated. I will also put a socket in the front for a butt seat in case I do get a bowmount at some point






thanks


----------



## perchjerker (Mar 22, 2016)

making more progress..I have Fri and Mon off for the Easter holiday so I am hoping I can get to the vinyl installation on Monday since I will home alone and no one will be around to bug me.

I have the rear deck roughed in now. Its real sturdy, pretty happy how it came out. One compartment will hold my 3 gal gas tank, the other will be just general storage. I still have to put in some kind of wall in it so stuff doesn't roll around. I am getting some thinner plywood for that which I have yet to buy

Still not sure if I am going to raise the front deck like in the last pic and add the rod locker, I have been going back and forth on that. I have another idea how I could possibly make one

any comments or advice are welcome!


----------



## gunz (Mar 22, 2016)

I like the direction this is headed. Good work.


----------



## perchjerker (Mar 25, 2016)

thanks

big day today. I am as far as I can go without installing the floor. 

So today is installation of the vinyl on the floor. 

Never done this before, wish me luck lol. Heating up the garage right now.


----------



## perchjerker (Mar 25, 2016)

Pretty happy with how the floor came out.

It was actually real easy. 

I used Weldwood contact cement. The trick to using it is to make sure you have a glossy looking layer on the plywood, it does soak it up and it takes more than one coat. 

I put one coat on, then a coat on the vinyl. After it sat for about 15 min I could see spots on the plywood that looked like I did not hardly apply any, so I went over it pretty thick. Then let it set up for about an hour then pressed it together. I did one half at a time. I put a few staples in it on the underside on one edge to keep it in place 

Here are a few pics


----------



## Fire1386 (Mar 25, 2016)

That looks good...


----------



## perchjerker (Mar 26, 2016)

thanks!

I have carpeted a few boats and this is my first one with vinyl

I think its a lot easier to deal with. It cuts so easy and is real easy to handle compared to carpet, and no loose carpet threads etc to deal with

we'll see how the rest goes. Hope I am not eating my words at the end lol


----------



## perchjerker (Mar 28, 2016)

Well we are getting close.

Have all the plywood nearly done, just a matter of painting it and finishing the vinyl and painting the hull a bit.

I also need to cut out the opening in the vinyl in the bow for the storage hatch The hole is in the plywood but I have not had a chance to cut out the vinyl. There is still some work to do on all the storage lids yet as well as a little minor fitting of the wood

I can fit a 7ft rod in the rod locker. There will be no standing on the front deck, its sturdy enough for it but its just not designed to be stood on, I would probably fall off anyway. Possibly put a bow mount on it, I am not sure.




rod locker


----------



## perchjerker (Mar 31, 2016)

I have had a few guys ask me about the vinyl. Its Nautolex and I got it from Defender. (thanks Schukster for the tip) they had the best price 

also it should be noted when you are buying this stuff be mindful of the "grain" some colors have a directional grain to them kind of like some carpets.

So if you lay out one piece (on a hatch say) that runs the other way it will stand out.

The color I got (shark gray) had no grain to it. This really helped me save on vinyl since I could use the pieces in any direction I wanted, I did not have to make sure it all matched up which would have taken more material.

Another little tip I discovered is when I was folding the vinyl over the edges and stapling the backside, I took a heat gun and GENTLY heated up that area before folding it over. It was still kind of cold here in Mich and it really helped me to get a nice tight fold of the vinyl. A hair dryer would work fine too.

Im sure if it was warm out probably would not have to do this, but this is what I had to work with

thanks


----------



## Captmike (Mar 31, 2016)

perchjerker said:


> I have had a few guys ask me about the vinyl. Its Nautolex and I got it from Defender. (thanks Schukster for the tip) they had the best price
> 
> also it should be noted when you are buying this stuff be mindful of the "grain" some colors have a directional grain to them kind of like some carpets.
> 
> ...




How much Vinyl did you end up ordering for your entire build?


----------



## perchjerker (Mar 31, 2016)

5 yards. It comes on a 6ft wide roll

thanks


----------



## perchjerker (Apr 2, 2016)

todays efforts. We are starting to get close!

I have some other pics, will post in a bit. Actually got a lot done today but I am tired now!!


----------



## perchjerker (Apr 4, 2016)

rod locker is nearly done. Thats a 7ft walleye trolling rod in there. I can fit a few of them in there.

I still need to finish the plywood for it, (it needs a little more painting and fitting) and I am going to take some leftover vinyl and line the inside so it doesn't scratch my rods


----------



## Fire1386 (Apr 5, 2016)

Looking very nice, well done....


----------



## perchjerker (Apr 5, 2016)

thanks!


I was really sweating on the vinyl needed for the top of the rod locker. I had plenty leftover width wise for it, but lengthwise I had just enough. Exactly enough. I did not cut any off the end.
I would have had to order more just for the one little piece.

If I knew it would have been that close before I cut out other pieces I could have fudged on them and had plenty of breathing room.
got real lucky on that one


----------



## perchjerker (Apr 10, 2016)

Almost there. Yesterday I installed the Slider G5 seat mount. Its a high quality product and now I can move my seat however I want. I was thinking about putting 2 mounts in like I see some guys do but I think this a lot sturdier than those 3/4" pin mounts and by the time I bought the pedestal for it and a few mounts might as well get this, and I already had the pedestal and swivel mount. I just hope its not too high and I feel tipsy sitting on the seat. Since I raised the floor the bench is way too low for me now, I am 6'5" and it was too low before!




a few more pics. I still have a little trim work to so and some painting. Its been too cold to do much painting so that will have to wait. I did do a few spots just to see what it would look like. I also need to install a vent in the hatch door for the 3 gal gas tank. And I have to get the bow mount installed, its just setting in place with a few bolts holding it in place. 




I am a little concerned with how the head is sticking out past the gunnel, I was not planning on installing one, it just kind of happened. I could always cut the shaft down if I have to. Its got a 54" shaft and thats way too long anyway. And I still have to figure out how to mount the trolling motor battery in the front hatch, there is plenty of room in it but there is not shelf or supports yet. I could tuck it in more so its not sticking out but then it would interfere with opening that hatch. I would have done something different there if I was planning on the motor the whole time. At the launch we use most of the time I use the port side so it wont be an issue at that ramp anyway










Of course its still missing the passenger seat, I am not exactly sure of the placement of that yet but it will be on a simple tube pedestal like the driver's seat but longer. Also have a garboard plug that needs to be installed, and I will put a bilge pump in too now that I am installing a battery. And I will also take advantage of the US2 sonar transducer on the bow mount, I am going to get and extra wiring harness from the unit I use on my salmon boat, a Lowrance LCX 28a and be able to swap it back and forth.


----------



## derekdiruz (Apr 16, 2016)

great build. I believe I will end up doing mine much like this with the exception of lowering the front deck. I love it!


----------



## perchjerker (Apr 17, 2016)

hey thanks Derek! I was beginning to think no one was reading this

the reason I made the front deck like that was to accommodate the rod locker. I did not want to remove the front bench and the rods go over the top of it so I had to provide room for them.

Also, I dont think I would ever stand on a front (or rear) deck on this boat, I just think it would be too unstable. And I dont really see the advantage anyway to standing on the decks in this small of a boat.

It would be nice to have a bow seat now that I have the trolling motor up there, but that was not in the plan when I built it. I may change it at some point.

I do have some concerns with my build. One is the helm seat being too high. The other is have I added so much weight the stern will be sitting so low that it will easily get swamped. Hopefully adding the bowmount and battery in the front will help that. Also trying to reach the bowmount to deploy and retrieve. We will just have to see how that works out

I would highly suggest that you consider vinyl for your build, I think its the best covering and its really easy to work with. I dont see that many builds with it, I dislike carpet for a few reasons. Holds in water, harder to clean, hooks can get stuck in it, etc. None of that with vinyl


----------



## richg99 (Apr 17, 2016)

Lookin' good! What with a salmon boat and this one, you've got almost all of the water column covered. All you need now is a kayak for those 5-inch deep spots. Ha Ha richg99


----------



## perchjerker (Apr 18, 2016)

yeah Rich! Actually I am thinking about getting a canoe to use at my cabin. We are close to a well known trout stream

Here's pics from this past weekend's efforts. Got the bowmount installed, a little painting and some other tweaks. Even fired up the little outboard, it has not been run in 2 years, fired up 1st pull like always


----------



## derekdiruz (Apr 18, 2016)

Very very good point of the rod locker. I thought of hollowing out the bench on the side to accommodate the rods but your way seems much less intensive lol. Also, the only difference I'd add is a front seat because I have them already and I generally fish with another in my boat. Great job!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## derekdiruz (Apr 18, 2016)

Oh yeah, when you put it on the water can you provide a pic? I'm interested in how the plywood decks affected the weight of the boat. I have access to aluminum for relatively cheap but I would have to pay for labor whereas I can do 1/2 in ply myself

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## perchjerker (Apr 18, 2016)

yeah I will get some pics

actually yesterday while I was working on it I was thinking about the weight. So I tried picking up one of the back corners just to see how heavy it felt

there was not really a whole lot of difference then before I started, I know the weight is spread out so its not really that great of a test but I think it will be ok. I was afraid I would not be able to pick it up lol

time will tell!!


----------



## Duke62 (Apr 22, 2016)

Great job. Good looking boat.


----------



## perchjerker (Apr 24, 2016)

hey thanks Duke!

The build got a little side tracked. When I bought this boat and motor about 3 years ago, I noticed that something did not seem right with the swivel bracket. The seller knew what it was and showed me, the bracket was cracked and had a hunk missing out if it

For some reason I forgot all about it, when going over the motor to get it on the boat I looked at it and decided this needed to be fixed before I lost the motor in the drink! 

So I found a bracket on ebay, the shaft (called a king pin) was also bent, I did not notice that until I took it apart. I ended up making a new one on the lathe at work out of aluminum bar stock.

Here is a pic. If you look close you can see how the centerline of the shaft running though the bracket shows how bent it really was






So thats fixed now, I was up north at my cabin this past weekend to spring commissioning my Grady White and remembered that the brake actuator needed replacing (leaking) so I pulled that off and brought it home.

So now I have a few boat projects going on at once...


----------



## perchjerker (May 1, 2016)

did a little more painting yesterday.

Then I put some white lipstick on the pig :wink:







another thing I see I need to do is extend the trailer bunks or see if I can move the winch stand forward some. I dont like where those bunks end


----------



## richg99 (May 1, 2016)

Good progress. However, I am not sure how long those white lines would stay white around here. Too much scum in the water.

It's kind of like my vans. when I go to buy one, I try to get one the "color of dirt". That way, when I don't wash it often enough, my wife doesn't notice so easily. Ha Ha richg99


----------



## perchjerker (May 1, 2016)

if they dont hold up I still have lots of gray paint left over 

was getting a little cabin fever yesterday with the rainy Saturday we had. So this is the result lol

the lakes where I fish are mostly crystal clear, some of them you can see 20ft down on a good day!


----------



## bigjeff05 (May 2, 2016)

Looks awesome! I plan on doing the same thing with the rear of boat. I'm curious if u had any additional supports on sides of hatches or just that middle piece? I can't decide if I need more support for mine. Here's what I have...thanks!


----------



## perchjerker (May 2, 2016)

thanks!!

I also have supports along both sides of the boat (but not against the sides, rather under the openings) and along the transom, as to frame the openings.

I don't plan on standing on this, (but I could) it was more to support the hatches themselves and to give the rear of the deck support as well


----------



## perchjerker (May 3, 2016)

getting close...

got my registration numbers today.

Hoping for a short sea trial Sat morn


----------



## richg99 (May 3, 2016)

Looks ....Purty.... You sure all of the ice is out up there??? Ha Ha richg99


----------



## perchjerker (May 3, 2016)

Oh yeah. The crystal clear lakes of the north are ready!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk


----------



## perchjerker (May 8, 2016)

Took her out yesterday morning for a short sea trial.

Did not get too far lol

I was by myself, launched at a lake not too far from me, a real nice place and I was the only one there.

It floats almost perfectly level. I was going to take a pic while I was walking from the truck to the boat sitting at the dock but forgot my camera in the boat. But it looks really good, almost just like it did before all the work.

I get in it, walk around, sit in the seats, seems fine. Steadier than before since it now has a floor and the added weight. But I still have to be careful, I could not imagine standing on a deck and fishing.

Pretty happy to this point. Now the fun begins. Try starting the outboard. Wont start! I just had it running the day before, this motor always starts right up and runs like a champ. After fiddling around with it for a while I think now its flooded. Then I realize I dont have tool one in the boat, I am going to make up a simple tool kit for it but had not yet.

At this point I am just sitting there tied to the dock resigned to the fact that the motor wont start and I need to pull the boat back out and head on home.

So I decide to try the bowmount, I was a little concerned it would be hard to deploy/retrieve. But that is not the case. Its real easy to do, so I was thinking about just tooling around a bit on the trolling motor. 

But now I decided not to press my luck and just packed up and headed home.

Here at the house, took out the plugs (nasty and gas soaked) I bought new plugs which I should have done before heading out, this motor has not been run much and I just took for granted they were fine since I had been starting it up in the drive for the past few weeks with no problem. And I kick myself since I know better LOL

I think it may have flooded since I put the motor in the back of the truck to take it to the lake, I did not want it on the back of the boat and this may have caused raw gas to leak into the cylinders. And I did not run the motor out of gas the night before

I noticed that the rear of the bunks are not under the transom like they should be and I did not have time to move the winch post forward (there is room) so the transom is properly supported, so I decided not to tow with the motor on the boat. So that will get fixed today, along with a tail light that is out.

Also I have been running a strong seafoam solution through the motor, mostly for the carb, since like I said the motor has been sitting a while.

So all in all the boat seems fine, even though the trip had its issues


----------



## richg99 (May 8, 2016)

Sounds good. Only operator errors. Welcome to my world.

Let us hear more. richg99


----------



## perchjerker (May 15, 2016)

well I towed her up to my cabin in Northern Michigan. 

So now I have mama glass and baby tin!!


----------



## richg99 (May 15, 2016)

Hmmmm looks nice...but.....

One has to wonder who "mama Glass" was messing about with to produce "baby tin".

Has the Tin Man from Wizard of Oz been in town? Inquiring (dirty old) minds want to know.

Ha Ha richg99


----------



## perchjerker (May 15, 2016)

:lol: baby tin was adopted. Mama glass was not too happy at first but seems ok with it.

The problem is now I am back at home and looking at an empty garage!!! 

I guess I could clean it up now....


----------



## richg99 (May 15, 2016)

I just put another (new to me) trolling motor on. Had to install an access plate to properly bolt it down. My shop looks like a bomb went off in it. It will have to wait until tomorrow. I am bushed.

Ha Ha richg99


----------



## perchjerker (May 22, 2016)

Finally took the boat out for real yesterday. Had my wife with me.

It went pretty well.

This was the first time I ran it under power. 

It did not get on plane, which I expected. But I think the trolling motor and battery in the bow is just too much for this boat. I was concerned about this and mentioned it earlier.

I could get it to about 10 mph and there was more throttle left in the motor but it was just pushing the waves too hard. I was afraid if we were to hit a wake (even at a slower speed) that we may spear a wave.

I am ok with that speed but the bow rail is just too close to the water for comfort.

So I have a couple choices. Just take it off, forget it and sell it. That was my first thought.

But I really like the motor and want to use it!

So before I can the whole thing, I am going to try it next time just by myself, since then I am more serious about my fishing and not tooling the wife around. She likes to fish but not like I do LOL

If it seems ok while I am alone I will get a quick release mount and just take it (and the battery) off when I go with her.

Other than that it felt comfortable and stable enough so I am happy overall

Here are a few pics just back from the lake at our vac home (its a mfg home but we call it our cabin!!!)


----------



## richg99 (May 22, 2016)

Sounds like a plan. You probably don't need the TM when she is just going riding along. 

Keep us posted. richg99


----------



## perchjerker (May 23, 2016)

richg99 said:


> Sounds like a plan. You probably don't need the TM when she is just going riding along.
> 
> Keep us posted. richg99



no and when she fishes its just with a bobber anyway. She did not even want me getting up and setting up the trolling motor, which did not surprise me

she is used to my big boat, she needs to get her sea legs on this little one lol


----------



## derekdiruz (May 29, 2016)

Perhaps move the battery to the back, and ass pods? Thats what I want to do, then really add some power to my boat hahaha[emoji16] 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## perchjerker (May 30, 2016)

derekdiruz said:


> Perhaps move the battery to the back, and ass pods? Thats what I want to do, then really add some power to my boat hahaha[emoji16]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk



I dont want to add any more weight to the back of the boat

as far as adding pods, thats out. I dont want to exceed the design limits of the boat more than I already have.

If it came to that I would just get something else

this will work fine


----------



## perchjerker (Jun 12, 2016)

finally got a chance to try the boat with just me in it. This is at a small lake by my cabin.

The wind was ripping pretty good and I did not have a lot of time but I did get to try it out.

It was a lot better, I could get it on plane and it will be fine. Its a bit tippy when I walk up to the bow to set the trolling motor etc

I dont know how guys put casting decks on these little boats, I could not imagine standing on one.. or that I would even need one

here are a few pics.


----------



## richg99 (Jun 12, 2016)

Looking good. Catch anything? richg99


----------



## perchjerker (Jun 12, 2016)

no

there was too much wind to even launch at the lake I was planning on fishing.

This is a tiny lake that I found on a map, by the time I get there and launched I did not have much time. So I motored around checking things out then left

It does have some good potential. I will be back there soon. 

No houses on it and I was the only boat on it

I need to get my rod holders on so I can at least troll around while checking things out on all these little hidden lakes


----------



## derekdiruz (Jun 12, 2016)

I love it. I have a casting deck on mine that I just completed, as you've seen, and have no regrets. Though, over the winter I'm seriously thinking I will gut the boat, seal it with steel flex and gluv it (as I've found a few small leaks) and put a floor in it to make it nicer for duck hunting. I think I'll only have hatches that are very shallow to allow for storage of a fishing net or paddles. (The main purpose though is to be able to access the seams below in event of leaking 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## perchjerker (Jun 13, 2016)

yeah my floor is not screwed down for the same reason. All I have to do is unscrew the 2 side compartments and the passenger seat and I can lift it out of there if needed and I wont be wrecking anything in the process

another pic in her current state. I think rod holders are about the last thing I have yet to install. Oh and a quick release mount for the bow mount


----------



## schukster (Jun 13, 2016)

Well done Perch

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobthebuilder (Jun 29, 2016)

Nice layout, good use of space and it looks good as well.


----------



## perchjerker (Jun 29, 2016)

Bobthebuilder said:


> Nice layout, good use of space and it looks good as well.



thanks

I think if I was to do it again I may have reduced the size of the side compartments, maybe even eliminate one. I really don't need all that storage space for how I use the boat

And I still feel like I am sitting on the boat and not in it. But that goes with the territory with such a shallow draft. 

But it is a lot more comfortable for me with my long legs. Before I did it I felt like I was crouching on the bench seat and my legs would cramp and my knees would lock up lol

I just would like something bigger, I think a deep 16 ft would great. I may sell this at some point and get one.


----------



## perchjerker (Jul 6, 2016)

had some time over the holiday so I got a chance to really run her around. I was by myself on a different lake that is bigger so I could open her up and she what she would do

It did get up on plane and I was able to do 14 mph on the GPS which was fine with me. Felt comfortable and stable but as you can see in this pic the lake could not have been flatter. 

And I was the only one on it except for a few paddle boarders for about 2 hours. 

Got a few little perch but no keepers. Will be heading to a better fishing lake next time out!

Bow mount also worked real well, glad I kept it.


----------



## PBRMINER (Jul 8, 2016)

Beautiful Boat! I want to tow mine to the Northern Lower Sometime I love that Area!


----------



## perchjerker (Jul 11, 2016)

PBRMINER said:


> Beautiful Boat! I want to tow mine to the Northern Lower Sometime I love that Area!



hey thanks!

I need to get to the UP as well!!!


----------



## Jim (Apr 2, 2017)

Great project! Thanks again for sharing it!


----------



## Jim (Apr 2, 2017)

How do you like the Slider G5 seat base?


----------



## tyrydad (Apr 2, 2017)

Awesome job!! I have a 12ft Meyers boat. That my boys and I are thinking of doing. Thanks for some great ideas.


----------



## 7mm (Apr 13, 2018)

perchjerker said:


> had some time over the holiday so I got a chance to really run her around. I was by myself on a different lake that is bigger so I could open her up and she what she would do
> 
> It did get up on plane and I was able to do 14 mph on the GPS which was fine with me. Felt comfortable and stable but as you can see in this pic the lake could not have been flatter.
> 
> ...




What horse power is your engine?


----------



## perchjerker (Apr 12, 2019)

Hello guys sorry it took so long I have been away

The motor is a 9.9

Actually I sold Tina Tinner. To a very nice young man, its his first boat. 

I miss it but I really didnt like the tiller and wanted to upgrade to a side console. The boat was just too small for me as well.

Last week I bought a 2001 Northwood 1675 SC with a 2001 Merc 50hp. Tina Two is her name.

So I will be posting about that boat

Thanks. great to be back with my tinboat friends!!


----------



## perchjerker (Apr 12, 2019)

Sorry

Jim I really loved that slider seat base. Very high quality and great communication with the maker of it as I had a few minor questions


----------

